# OFFICIAL FE RESULTS THREAD



## FusionWhite (Dec 21, 2006)

Well I guess its not really "official" but since theres probably not many people waiting on FE results here I figured I would start one thread for all the results.

Kentucky has mailed the results and Im hoping to get mine tonight or tomorrow. My street is the last one on the mail ladies route so I dont get my mail until 4pm on most days but with Christmas its been 5:30pm.


----------



## goldnwhite (Dec 21, 2006)

Did they already mail them? I know the site said by tomorrow, but I haven't called to check. I'm leaving tonight, so chances are they'll wait till I leave before they pop it in my mailbox.

:mail: :dddd:


----------



## TouchDown (Dec 21, 2006)

Are you guys related??? Fusion and Gold White?


----------



## FusionWhite (Dec 21, 2006)

> Did they already mail them? I know the site said by tomorrow, but I haven't called to check. I'm leaving tonight, so chances are they'll wait till I leave before they pop it in my mailbox.
> 
> :mail: :dddd:


They said Friday at the latest so Im hoping they went out yesterday or today. With a little luck they'll get here tomorrow. Im really hoping to get it before next week.


----------



## FusionWhite (Dec 26, 2006)

Put me in the pass column!


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2006)

> Put me in the pass column!


Congrats Fusion !! :congrats: :woot:

JR


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 26, 2006)

Fuck yeah!

THe EIT is teh suck. Good to have it done with. :drunk:


----------



## Dleg (Dec 26, 2006)

Congrats FW!

:congrats:


----------



## Ritchie503 (Dec 28, 2006)

Congrats Fusion!! (I told you in a previous post you would pass..  ).

FE down... PE to go


----------



## FusionWhite (Dec 28, 2006)

Thanks guys. Ive had a box of cards with EIT on them for months now (they printed them on accident) and I can finally use them!


----------



## Shelley_WV (Dec 28, 2006)

WOOOOOOOO!!! I got my FE results today and......... ass I just graduated a couple of weeks ago, and my first day of work is tomorrow!!!!!!!!!! I can't wait to tell them I passed, so they can place EIT after my name!!!!


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 28, 2006)

Congrats Shelley! You from here in :WV ?

If so WELCOME, and it will be E.I. after your name. LOL.

They don't do EIT here anymore.


----------



## GeigerBC (Dec 29, 2006)

Go figure, Kansas is Intern Engineer. (IE)


----------



## FusionWhite (Dec 29, 2006)

Kentucky is EIT which I like much better the EI.


----------



## singlespeed (Dec 29, 2006)

:congrats: Fusion &amp; Shelly

Just took that myself earlier in the year, so I know how happy you must be to have that out of the way.


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Dec 29, 2006)

Congrats guys!

Took it myself in 1990. Legs were shaking after the exam.

:claps: :claps: :claps: :claps: :claps: :congrats: :congrats: :congrats:


----------



## Shelley_WV (Dec 30, 2006)

oh......I like EIT way better than EI too. Yes I am from :WV and graduated from good ole :WV TECH. Btw, my first day of work yesterday went very well...I think I'm going to really like it


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 30, 2006)

That's good to hear, sometimes it takes a few tries to find a place that you fit into well.

Congrats again on passing.

You in the southern part of the state? Petergibbons is down there and DIAZWV and myself are North Central.


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 30, 2006)

> WOOOOOOOO!!! I got my FE results today and......... ass I just graduated a couple of weeks ago, and my first day of work is tomorrow!!!!!!!!!! I can't wait to tell them I passed, so they can place EIT after my name!!!!


Put ya on the banner. :claps:

Since we don't have many FE takers on the board yet, I figure no post minimum is needed.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 31, 2006)

> Go figure, Kansas is Intern Engineer. (IE)


I think that's what it technically was in NY where I took the exam. My card said EIT though and that's what everyone referred to it as.

I think the term "intern" is a poor choice. It makes it sound like you're a part timer or college student.


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 31, 2006)

> > Go figure, Kansas is Intern Engineer.? (IE)
> 
> 
> I think that's what it technically was in NY where I took the exam. My card said EIT though and that's what everyone referred to it as.
> ...


I know it. It makes you sound like you come from ManPower or something and that you're a temp.

I've been one for freakin 7 years now!!!!!! :brick:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 31, 2006)

Well, depending on what state you work in, you can be there forever and still not hold the job title of engineer if you aren't licensed.

In some places it's considered misrepresentation to call yourself an engineer if you aren't a P.E.

New Hampshire seems to be a big one for that. Yet, they will let a P.E. practice in any area in which he is competent. I signed off on a parking lot expansion for crying out loud.

As opposed to Vermont, where they don't hold quite that distinction about calling yourself an engineer. Yet they are very particular about discipline specific practice. I can design a sidewalk as well as a civil, yet my boss would sign off on it. Vice versa on something like a stormwater pond or erosion control plan.

And they'll nail you here too. I read the punitive actions taken by the VT PE BOard from time to time. A Mech E was censured because he designed a septic system for someone. (which isn't exactly rocket science.)


----------



## mbparksPE (Jan 2, 2007)

I am new here, looking to find info about the pass rate. Maryland results are online now!!! I ass

I will be sticking around here to help new EIT'ers and get help for my PE!!!


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 2, 2007)

congrats to all the new EIT's!

The 4 years (plus or minus) for the PE will be here before you know it!


----------



## jd_chi02 (Jan 2, 2007)

If the online licenses are all posted ... :0fail

So I need plenty of help.


----------



## Oregon Hopeful (Jan 2, 2007)

Hey all, first time writing in here, but have been viewing this site religiously for the past month or so.

Getting to the point, I just check OSBEELS.ORG and looked under "Find a Lincensee" for the umpteenth time...except this time when I typed my name in it showed me as an EIT with a number, etc. Does anyone know if this is legitimate?

I have checked this many times before and nothing came up for my name before. I think I passed, but want to mak :read: e sure before I bust out the brewskies...


----------



## CluelessOne (Jan 2, 2007)

I just got back from vacation and found a large, thick letter from the state board waiting in my mailbox. I opened it and found ass

The thickness was caused a pamphlet talking about the benefits of licensure. Right, like I spent all that time studying, over $800 on a review course and book, and another $170 on the exam itself because I felt like taking the exam for fun.


----------



## mbparksPE (Jan 3, 2007)

How long does it usually take from when results are posted online to when the letter comes?


----------



## tucents (Jan 4, 2007)

Guys,

I just recieved my results last night and found out that ass :???: :congrats:

Can you put me on the list too?


----------



## singlespeed (Jan 4, 2007)

:congrats: tucents


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 4, 2007)

Congrats tucents!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rbrund (Jan 16, 2007)

Got my letter from EES today, i passed the FE exam


----------



## singlespeed (Jan 16, 2007)

rbrund said:


> Got my letter from EES today, i passed the FE exam


 rbrund, Bet it feels good to have that out of the way!


----------



## rbrund (Jan 16, 2007)

yes it does, and i also got a job offer today so this day has been great to me so far


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 16, 2007)

congrats!

I recall the day I got that EIT letter like it was yesterday, it does make the job search so much easier!

Enjoy it and forget about studying for while (unless you have the PE coming up around the bend)


----------



## rbrund (Jan 16, 2007)

I actually got the job offer before the FE results, seemed they dont need the FE to get the job


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 16, 2007)

congrats rbrund!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CtrlAltDelete (Jan 17, 2007)

I usually browse the "other" forum... but I am starting to like this one better b/c it seems more free?

Passed FE this Past OCT....so if anybody needs any help please holla...I will confident in my skills for probably a couple more weeks.


----------



## redrum (Jan 17, 2007)

congrats new EIT's!

&amp; Welcome to the newbs

:"the other board":


----------



## dksitecivil (Jan 17, 2007)

CtrlAltDelete said:


> I usually browse the "other" forum... but I am starting to like this one better b/c it seems more free?
> Passed FE this Past OCT....so if anybody needs any help please holla...I will confident in my skills for probably a couple more weeks.


Congratulations on passing! This board rocks and it keeps me motivated to keep studying when I start to get overwhelmed. I am taking the FE in April after having been out of school since, well, let's just say too long. ok...... 20+ years.... there I said it!! 

Anyhow.... I am a Civil by degree and profession, so figured I need to get my license! I did take the FE back when it was called the EIT exam and got a 69. Cool number, bad grade. Anyhow, here I am. I started hitting the books about a month ago. It's been a slow start initially, though each night gets a bit easier (I think). I am planning on taking the PM Civil vs. General. They didn't used to have that breakdown (little trivia for all the young guys). I have FERM, which I heard is a bit tougher than the actual exam, so I will keep using it. I try about 5 nights at about 2-3 hours, and then 3-5 on weekends. That's my approach.... any feedback from any "passers"?

Once again congrats on passing!


----------



## sharpsshooter (Jan 18, 2007)

dksitecivil said:


> Congratulations on passing! This board rocks and it keeps me motivated to keep studying when I start to get overwhelmed. I am taking the FE in April after having been out of school since, well, let's just say too long. ok...... 20+ years.... there I said it!! bump Anyhow.... I am a Civil by degree and profession, so figured I need to get my license! I did take the FE back when it was called the EIT exam and got a 69. Cool number, bad grade. Anyhow, here I am. I started hitting the books about a month ago. It's been a slow start initially, though each night gets a bit easier (I think). I am planning on taking the PM Civil vs. General. They didn't used to have that breakdown (little trivia for all the young guys). I have FERM, which I heard is a bit tougher than the actual exam, so I will keep using it. I try about 5 nights at about 2-3 hours, and then 3-5 on weekends. That's my approach.... any feedback from any "passers"?
> 
> Once again congrats on passing!


Hi dksitecivil,

I was much in the same boat you are in now. I took the EIT 13 years ago and I too failed with a 69. I took the exam again this past October and passed. I followed the suggested 68-day study schedule in the FERM from Lindeburg. I followed this exactly. I put in an average of 3 - 3.5 hours a day with more on the week. Also, on many of the rest days I reviewed some of the my weaker subjects from the previous days. I also purchased study manuals from the NCEES for the extra problems. I took the general afternoon exam. The NCEES problems seemed to be easier than the FERM. So, I would say if you can work the FERM problems you will be in good shape. Also, I bought a copy of the reference handbook and used in while working the FERM problems. This helped tremedously as a I new where to look for information on test day. If you put in your time you'll do fine.

Good Luck,

Sharpsshooter


----------



## dksitecivil (Jan 18, 2007)

sharpsshooter said:


> Hi dksitecivil,
> I was much in the same boat you are in now. I took the EIT 13 years ago and I too failed with a 69. I took the exam again this past October and passed. I followed the suggested 68-day study schedule in the FERM from Lindeburg. I followed this exactly. I put in an average of 3 - 3.5 hours a day with more on the week. Also, on many of the rest days I reviewed some of the my weaker subjects from the previous days. I also purchased study manuals from the NCEES for the extra problems. I took the general afternoon exam. The NCEES problems seemed to be easier than the FERM. So, I would say if you can work the FERM problems you will be in good shape. Also, I bought a copy of the reference handbook and used in while working the FERM problems. This helped tremedously as a I new where to look for information on test day. If you put in your time you'll do fine.
> 
> Good Luck,
> ...


I really appreciate the feedback Sharpshooter! I printed out the reference handbook and try to use only that unless I just can't figure something out, then I pull out all stops with everything/anything to get it. Great feedback, thanks again!

Dksitecivil


----------



## rbrund (Jan 19, 2007)

Just keep your head up high and youll do fine


----------



## annie (Feb 2, 2007)

Hey,

I just got my result yesterday (CA EIT). I passed.


----------



## annie (Feb 2, 2007)

Hey,

I just got my result yesterday (CA EIT). I passed. Please add me to the list.


----------



## tbob (Feb 2, 2007)

I am still waiting for my result...hopefully I will pass

CA (la)


----------



## Enginnneeer (May 15, 2007)

CE Hopeful said:


> congrats new EIT's!
> &amp; Welcome to the newbs
> 
> :"the other board":


Planning to take the FE. Still deciding from gen or envl on the PM. Thanks for all the help. This board is the best, what I need to stay focused when it looks daunting.


----------

